# Thoughts on the Brewista Gem Dripper



## mayorcesar (Mar 10, 2019)

Talking about this one: http://en.brewista.cc/product/showproduct.php?id=203

Has anyone already gotten it? What are your thoughts?

I saw it at the World of Coffee in Berlin in June and got to taste some coffee from it. Thought it was pretty good, but was only after one try. Would be curious to know what someone thinks after a longer period of time.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Looks ridiculous..


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I thought (hoped) for some integrated shower head, but it's just literally a lid. 
https://ucr.hk/products/gem-series-coffee-dripper-by-stefanos-domatiotis

I'm not sold the higher distance between coffee and kettle is really beneficial, nor trapping the flavours... for what reason?

There's also a matching server...
https://coffeehit.co.uk/products/brewista-gem-series-server


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

PPapa said:


> I thought (hoped) for some integrated shower head, but it's just literally a lid.
> https://ucr.hk/products/gem-series-coffee-dripper-by-stefanos-domatiotis
> 
> I'm not sold the higher distance between coffee and kettle is really beneficial, nor trapping the flavours... for what reason?
> ...


 This is exactly what I was thinking...

Not sure about the lid, it seems to promote consistent results, but I was expecting more of a purpose than that.

Also agree on the distance between the kettle and the coffee - I usually try to minimise the distance to churn the coffee up as little as possible, but this seems to go the other way.

Maybe it's amazing, but it's a bit expensive for me to want to buy one to try it!

Had a cheeky browse on YouTube and found this - worth a look to see what it's really like.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's got no handle.

Pouring in circles doesn't lead to less consistency, though it's probably a bad idea with a brewer with such high drop from the kettle spout.


----------

